# 1936 AMC Flash



## John zachow (Feb 26, 2017)

Scored this at an Estate sale today for a whopping 75.00 Im looking for a few parts to complete it. Need the head badge, Head lamp, Set of tires 26 in. Let me know if you have anything that can help. Thanks


----------



## rollfaster (Feb 26, 2017)

Great OG bike. Nice score!


----------



## kccomet (Feb 26, 2017)

75 dollars,i dont know....no really this is the fun part of the hobby, you did well


----------



## sludgeguy (Feb 27, 2017)

Sweet survivor!
Good price too


----------



## rustjunkie (Feb 27, 2017)

Very nice! You bought an EA horn button at a bargain and got a free bike to boot!


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Feb 27, 2017)

http://cloud.tapatalk.com/s/58b4684f6cf45/IMG_20170219_154917.jpg?
Cool...same paint scheme as my roadster 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## John zachow (Feb 27, 2017)

Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> http://cloud.tapatalk.com/s/58b4684f6cf45/IMG_20170219_154917.jpg?
> Cool...same paint scheme as my roadster
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk



Very nice Bike love the Lights


----------

